# 2015 trek's online



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

2015 trek's online


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Looking at the Domane 6.9 Disc vs Non-Disc. The Non-Disc is Mechanical and slightly better wheels, However the 6.9 Disc is full 9070 Disc and Shimano Hydraulic brakes but is only $660 More?

Both Wheels have DT Hubs and Aluminum Rims - Street price difference in Di2 Hydraulic vs Mechanical rim is a good $1,300-$1,600.

This seems like extremely good value or a typo.


----------

